

Ask HN: User Testing Tool - jbrun

Hello,<p>I am looking for a website that allows you to conduct user testing on your own website. Essentially get raw data on what a user does when you tell him to reach goal X. Video of the user activity would be great. Does this exist?<p>Thanks,<p>Jonathan
======
ScottWhigham
Well, just going through my bookmarks, I found a few places that might help:

<http://feedbackarmy.com/> <http://www.usertesting.com/>

